# Alabama Rot



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi all

I've not been around a great deal over the past months due to house moves, travel and work... I hope everyone is well and enjoying the festive season: for us its a well earned break before madness resumes in the new year.

I did just want to post a link to this FB page and website which are updated pretty regularly: Alabama Rot is a truly horrible disease that seems to be spreading around the UK. Dogs affected suffer horribly and, in many cases, the disease is fatal.

Please, please everyone be safe. Find out if the disease has been reported near you and take extra precautions. Be aware of the symptoms and know how to respond in an emergency.

https://www.facebook.com/topic/Alab...ce=whfrt&position=3&trqid=6234096575160534481


http://alabamarot.co.uk/map/alabama-rot-uk-cases-map/


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It is very scarey how it is spreading, woodland walks are always a favorite but best to avoid at the moment.


----------

